# Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)



## Helmstein (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe meinen Teichbau soweit abgeschlossen, mit dem Wachstum im Ufergraben bin ich aber überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Vor 5 Wochen habe ich das 75er Startsortiment von Naturagart laut Anleitung teils im Teich, teils im Ufergraben gepflanzt. 
Die Pflanzen im Teich gedeihen für die nährstoffarme Umgebung recht zufriedenstellend.

Ganz anders im Ufergraben: Wiesen-__ Iris, __ Bachnelkenwurz, Trollblume und Schlüsselblume haben sich bereits verabschiedet (es waren keine kleinen Pflanzen). 
Sumpfcalla, __ Fieberklee, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke und andere kümmern dahin – kommt ein neues Blatt, wird ein anderes welk. Einzig __ Wasserminze, __ Rohrkolben schmal, Blaubinse und __ Blutweiderich gehen gut.

Der Ufergraben ist durchschnittlich 30cm breit/tief, an einigen Stellen habe ich bis auf 40/50 ausgehoben. Die Ufermatte reicht von der ersten Terrasse über den Uferwall bis gut in den Ufergraben hinein. Das Wasser wird wie gewünscht aus dem Teich gesaugt und sorgt im Ufergraben für eine gesättigte Sumpfzone, die je nach Feuchte an der Oberfläche einen deutlich grünen Algenschimmer aufweist – sollte doch Beweis für nährstoffreiches Milieu sein.

Als Ufergrabensubstrat habe ich Komposterde vom Wertstoffhof verwandt – ungesiebt - mit recht großen unverrotteten Holzanteilen, aber auch mit viel feinkrümeligem, gutriechendem Humusanteil. Eigentlich bestes Material für einen nährstoffreichen Ufergraben – dachte ich.

Am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Ufergraben mit Kies auffüllen (bei unserem Nachbar wächst dort mehr als bei uns), aber dann hätte ich ihn auch gar nicht erst anlegen brauchen.

Was läuft falsch?
Feststoffanteil zu hoch - Düngewirkung noch nicht eingesetzt?
Abhilfe durch vorrübergehende Flüssigdüngung einmal die Woche?
Vielleicht gar zu viele Nährstoffe vorhanden und die Pflanzen verbrennen?
Oder fressen Mikroorganismen die Wurzeln ab?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ...

Grüße Helmi


----------



## karsten. (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Helmi

:willkommen 

was hat Dich denn getrieben ,den Ufergraben mit Kompost zu füllen ?   


Kies  das wär der Hit 
die meisten Sumpfpflanzen sind Spezialisten in der Nährstoffaufnahme 

das endet bei Dir wie das grosse Fressen

der Ufergraben soll als künstlich verlängertes Ufer das Teichwasser von Nährstoffen auszehren......

mach lieber ein Ende mit ..........
 

noch scheint nicht alles verloren 
schönen Abend


----------



## Helmstein (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmi
> was hat Dich denn getrieben ,den Ufergraben mit Kompost zu füllen ?



u.a. das hier: "... wird der Ufergraben mit sehr nährstoffreichem Substrat (Humus/Torf, sogar Dünger kann untergemischt warden, z.B. Hornspäne) verfüllt." 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1014

Big Misstake ...

so long
Helmi


----------



## sternhausen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Helmi
NG empfiehlt für den Ufergraben normalen Mutterboden eventuell mit Startdünger und sicher keinen Kompost und schon gar keinen Kies.
Würde dir empfehlen dich bei NG zu erkundigen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

_Als Ufergrabensubstrat habe ich *Komposterde* vom Wertstoffhof verwandt – ungesiebt - mit recht großen unverrotteten Holzanteilen, aber auch mit viel feinkrümeligem, *gutriechendem Humusanteil*. Eigentlich bestes Material für einen nährstoffreichen Ufergraben – dachte ich._

das zeug ist zu scharf, da haben selbst normale topfpflanzen ein problem mit, darum wird es meistens noch mit nährstoffarmen humos gemischt

wenn du einen reinen pflanzenteich ohne fische hast kannst du die fertige teicherde nehmen, die ist nicht so nährstoffreich und gibt diese auch nur langsam an die pflanzen ab

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17787


----------



## StefanS (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Karsten,

da liegst Du ausnahmsweise einmal falsch. Eine Kiesfüllung wäre (aus meiner Sicht weder optisch gelungen noch sinnvoll) nicht die richtige Alternative: Das Denkmodell ist folgendes: Das Teichwasser soll extrem nährstoffarm gehalten werden, die Pflanzen dort nicht gedüngt. Das führt zu eher kümmerlichem Wuchs im Teich. Im Ufergraben hingegen befindet sich nährstoffreiches Substrat, das für optimales Pflanzenwachstum sorgt. Bedeutet zunächst einmal: Für Teiche mit Fischbesatz ist ein Ufergraben weniger sinnvoll, weil die Pflanzen im Teich schon reichlich "Futter" bekommen.

Der gute Helmi hat, wie Helmi schon schreibt, einfach des Guten zuviel getan und reinen Rohhumus verwendet. Wenn man den in einer dünnen Schicht über Rabatten und Rasen streut, ist das ein sehr guter Dünger. In reinen Rohhumus gesetzt müssen Pflanzen einfach eingehen.

Was mich stört, ist wieder dieser latent vorwurfsvolle Unterton gegen Naturagart (keine kleinen Pflanzen", "am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Ufergraben mit Kies auffüllen  ... , aber dann hätte ich ihn auch gar nicht erst anlegen brauchen"): Helmi macht einen ganz offensichtlichen, dazu noch groben Fehler - und mault gegen Naturagart ! Hätten die nun schreiben sollen "unter keinen Umständen die Pflanzen in Rohhumus setzen !!!" ? Das wären dann amerikanische Verhältnisse: "Die Hauskatze bitte nicht zum Trocknen in die Mikrowelle geben !" Seite 1, Fettdruck.  

Ich würde Helmi raten den Humus teilweise (die obersten 2/3) wieder aus dem Ufergraben zu entfernen und im Garten da zu verteilen, wo er Nutzen stiftet. Dann mit dem restlichen, empfohlenen Substrat auffüllen. Neue Pflanzen (bei Naturagart) ordern. Das wird dann ein toller Ufergraben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Der Graben ist nicht tief genug, vermutlich auch nicht breit genug. Er wird zwar mit Sicherheit schön, allerdings hätte man durch grössere Breiten und unterschiedliche Tiefen eine viel effektvollere Wirkung erzielen können. Ich habe genau denselben Fehler gemacht und den unscheinbaren Hinweis auf diese Empfehlung nicht ernst genug genommen. Wird irgendwann einmal korrigiert.


----------



## Silke (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo,
ich stimme den anderen zu. Wechsel die Erde, dann wird das auch mit den Pflanzen. Ich selbst habe den ganz normalen Aushub aus meinem Garten verwendet - den Rest Sand untergemischt und das war`s.
Zu der Tiefe noch: mein Ufergraben ist nicht mal 30 cm tief, eher noch weniger, aber ich kann nicht sagen, daß die Pflanzen darum nicht wachsen. Im Gegenteil - alles sieht prächtig aus. Naja, dafür ist er 1-2 m breit.


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Stefan

ich kenne das Denkmodell Ufergraben , nährstoffreich usw.

das ist eine Glaubensfrage   

ich bin immer ein Fan von Hungerkünstlern 
(im bezug auf Flora) 

mMn. funktioniert das Austragen von Nährstoffen doch viel Besser wenn ich alle mit dem Teichwasser 
in Berührung kommenden Bereiche bewusst knapp halte.

vieleicht etabliert sich eine andere Pflanzengemeinschaft als in einem von Anfang an fettem Milieu aber mit Sicherheit keine "Schlechtere" 

zumal man so vielmehr aus dem Teichwasser zehren kann
und bei Bedarf geziehlt nachdüngen könnte
rückwärts ist schwieriger  

eine mögliche Gefahr der "Unterversorgung" sehe ich nicht 
erwiesenermaßen ist das Wurzelwachstum bei "Mangel" stärker als bei Nährstoffüberfluss .

Mein Tip ist schlimmstenfalls 
nicht Naturagard-Philosophie kompatible   


schönes WE


----------



## Plätscher (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip schlimmstenfalls
> nicht Naturagard-Philosophie kompatible



Ich glaube hier liegt ein Mißverständnis vor. Der Ufergraben hat nichts mit der Teichbiologie zu tun. Er ist bewußt getrennt vom Teich. 
Eigentlich ist es nur ein Sumpfzierpflanzen Beet. 
Wenn man bereit ist regelmäßig zu gießen, so das es sumpfig bleibt, braucht man noch nicht mal einen Teich.

Der Graben der wohl deinen Vorstellungen entspricht nennt NG Filtergraben. Er ist ganz anders aufgebaut.


----------



## karsten. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

   :shock    


schönes WE


----------



## ron (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Helmi und die andere,

im Ausgangspunkt bin auch ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, habe deswegen auch eine Frage. Ich habe gelesen welche Pflanzen du versucht hast. Gehen die wirklich alle zusammen?  Ich weiss natürlich nicht wie es bei dir aussieht, aber bei mir steht z.B. die Trollblume wesentlich trockener als der __ Fieberklee und Sumpfkalla. Während Trollblume und Schlüsselblume eher ein bisschen Kalk mögen, stehen F. und S. bei mir in einem sauren Milieu und zwar im 10 cm tiefen Wasser. (Ich habe versucht die natürliche Verhältnisse zu kopieren von wo ich die Pflanzen entnommen habe.)

Ist es bei dir möglich sowohl die Feuchtigkeit und das Nahrungsangebot individuell anzupassen?

Grüsse

Ron


----------



## Helmstein (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Der gute Helmi hat, wie Helmi schon schreibt, einfach des Guten zuviel getan und reinen Rohhumus verwendet. Wenn man den in einer dünnen Schicht über Rabatten und Rasen streut, ist das ein sehr guter Dünger. In reinen Rohhumus gesetzt müssen Pflanzen einfach eingehen.



Im Nachhinein fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren ...
Über Jahre hinweg habe ich sehr gute Erolge mit Komposterde im Garten erzielt - das habe ich habe ohne große Diskussion (mit mir selbst) dann auch für den Ufergraben übernommen - ohne zu beachten dass es dort keine Versickerung gibt die den Fäulnis- oder Verrottungsprhzess wenigstens vorrübergehend anhalten könnte.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört, ist wieder dieser latent vorwurfsvolle Unterton gegen Naturagart (keine kleinen Pflanzen", "am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Ufergraben mit Kies auffüllen  ... , aber dann hätte ich ihn auch gar nicht erst anlegen brauchen"): Helmi macht einen ganz offensichtlichen, dazu noch groben Fehler - und mault gegen Naturagart !



Ich bin mit der Qualität von Naturagart zufrieden - anders als mit einzelnen hinzugekauften Pflanzen aus anderer Quelle - deshalb die Satzstellung "keine kleinen Pflanzen".
Mit Kies auffüllen ist eher eine Trotzreaktion. Ein Freund hat das so gemacht und hat kein Stress mit faulenden Pflanzen - aber auch nicht mit üppigem Wachstum.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hätten die nun schreiben sollen "unter keinen Umständen die Pflanzen in Rohhumus setzen !!!"



Naja, ich bin ja nicht so blöd wie es jetzt rüberkommen mag, aber so ein Hinweis - egal an welcher Stelle - hätte ich sicher nicht überlesen.
Ich habe den klassichen Weg beschritten - vor der Praxis erst die Theorie.
Die obligatorischen Planungsunterlagen schicken lassen und parallel in vier verschiedenen Foren gelesen - gelesen und immer wieder gelesen.
Auch hier wurde ich bestärkt in der Auffassung, dass im Ufergraben die fetten Nährstoffe auf die Pflanzen warten:
"... wird der Ufergraben mit sehr nährstoffreichem Substrat (Humus/Torf, sogar Dünger kann untergemischt warden, z.B. Hornspäne) verfüllt." 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ead.php?t=1014
Diesen (und andere Hinweise auf Nährstoffreichtum) habe ich recht eigenwillig interpretiert und bin fehlgegangen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Helmi raten den Humus teilweise (die obersten 2/3) wieder aus dem Ufergraben zu entfernen und im Garten da zu verteilen, wo er Nutzen stiftet. Dann mit dem restlichen, empfohlenen Substrat auffüllen. Neue Pflanzen (bei Naturagart) ordern. Das wird dann ein toller Ufergraben.



Ich habe an diesem Wochenende 20 lfdm Graben leergeräumt und alles rausgenommen (weil es gestunken hat wie die Pest) und "Mutterboden" eingefüllt. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit den Feinarbeiten - die noch lebenden Pflanzen haben jedenfalls jetzt hoffentlich die Basis die sie brauchen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Der Graben ist nicht tief genug, vermutlich auch nicht breit genug. [...]



Wie gesagt - viel gelesen und dann den Kompromiss gefunden der für mich unter den gegebenen Umständen machbar war.
Die andere Alternative wäre gar kein Ufergraben gewesen.

LG
Helmi


----------



## Helmstein (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten zum Thema.
Den Beitrag von StefanS habe ich der Priorität wegen erstmal ausführlich kommentieren müssen.

So wie ich nach der EM die Kurve kriege werde ich auch noch weitere Infos einstellen.

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps!

LG
Helmi


----------



## Helmstein (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*



			
				ron schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmi und die andere,
> 
> im Ausgangspunkt bin auch ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, habe deswegen auch eine Frage. Ich habe gelesen welche Pflanzen du versucht hast. Gehen die wirklich alle zusammen?



Hallo Ron, 
ich glaube nicht dass alles zusammengeht was geliefert wurde.
Es wird ja ausführlich darauf hingewiesen dass einige Pflanzen das erste Jahr nicht überstehen - andere wiederrum wachsen so stark dass sie zurückgekürzt werden müssen.



			
				ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es bei dir möglich sowohl die Feuchtigkeit und das Nahrungsangebot individuell anzupassen?



Nein, alles auf einem Nivau.
Die Beschreibung von Naturagart zur Trollblume beispielsweise lautete auf "höherstellen" - das aber ist bei meinen Gegebenheiten nicht möglich und so war ich auch nicht verwundert dass sie die erste Pflenze war, die sich unter dieser Dauer-Faulnässe verabschiedet hat. 
Grüsse

LG
Helmi


----------



## Kolja (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Helmi,




> Die Beschreibung von Naturagart zur Trollblume beispielsweise lautete auf "höherstellen" - das aber ist bei meinen Gegebenheiten nicht möglich und so war ich auch nicht verwundert dass sie die erste Pflenze war, die sich unter dieser Dauer-Faulnässe verabschiedet hat.



mein Ufergraben ist ca. 30 cm  tief. Das "Höherstellen" habe ich durch Steine und Aufhäufungen des Substrats erreicht.

Viel Glück beim Wiederbepflanzen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Helmi,..

bin durch Annett auf deinen "älteren" Blumenerde/Kompost Beitrag gestossen,..

wie sahen denn nun ab Herbst deine Pflanzen aus ??
ist am Ende doch alles gut gegangen?
Ein Bíld vom Ufergraben wäre schön  
danke
mfG. Micha


----------



## Helmstein (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo Micha und alle anderen,

wollte eigentlich schon früher noch was abschließendes zu meiner Aktion schreiben und auch Fotos hochladen aber wie das immer so ist mit der Zeit - der Tag hat nur 24h.
Die eigentliche Vorstellung als Neuling fehlt ja auch noch komplett - werde ich aber erst nächstes Jahr nachholen können.

Hier also mal 3 Fotos, das erste kurz nach der Bepflanzung mit Komposterde,
ein weiteres nach Austausch der Ufergrabenerde und das dritte von Ende August.

Das komplette Entfernen und neu befüllen mit Pflanzerde hat - wie man am letzten Foto erkennen kann - doch noch für ein üppiges Wachstum gesorgt.
Dennoch gibt es bei mir Pflanzen, die nicht so richtig in einfacher Pflanzerde durchstarten wollten: __ Froschlöffel, Wasserschwertlilie und __ Hechtkraut tun sich schwer in "einfacher" Erde.

Daher wäre nach meinem jetzigen Erkenntnisstand der Königsweg folgender:

Einfacher Mutterboden und einfache Blumenerde aus dem Baumarkt im Verhältnis 1:1, je nach Qualität des "Mutterbodengartenmaterials" auch 2:1, aber Blumenerde würde ich immer dazu geben, allein schon wegen der lockeren Konsistenz und dem guten Nährstoffangebot.

Letztlich ist also alles gut gegangen, auch wenn ich das Hechtkraut (links im Bild vorne), __ Bachnelkenwurz und Trollblume durch die Aktion verloren habe, vielleicht wären auch bei bester Erde nicht alle durchgekommen.

Was auch noch erwähnt werden muss:
Ein gewisser "Ungeduldsfaktor" hat mich natürlich auch umgetrieben, man ist als Neuling einfach zu unsicher.

Die Ufermatten sind bereits gut zugewachsen und ich denke im nächsten Jahr sieht der Teichrand mt Ufergraben schon sehr viel natürlicher aus.

LG
Helmi


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenwachstum im Ufergraben (mit Komposterde)*

Hallo 

sieht doch alles sehr schön aus,...  
ich würde mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr die __ Moos-Sporen bei NG bestellen,.. und den Uferdamm ein wenig mehr mit Sand bestreuen.

PS: vielleicht holst du auch noch die Satelitenschüssel aus dem Teich  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Pett (16. Juli 2016)

Toller Teich gefällt mir sehr  darf ich fragen welche Folie du genommen hast und wie du die Matten befestigt hast.?

Vg
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2016)

Hi Stefan,

wenn Du Helmsteins Teich meinst

ob es da noch ne Antwort gibt ist fraglich, das Mitglied war hier schon seit 2012 net mehr online (das ganze Thema hier ist auch schon 8 Jahre alt, also sozusagen ein verlandeter Ufergraben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Pett (16. Juli 2016)

ne das wird wohl nichts mehr


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2016)

Bei mir im Ufergraben ist gesiebter Kompost von der Deponie....noch dazu- wie ich ich später erfuhr- mit Klärschlamm versetzt.

Pflanzen wachsen darin hervorragend- kaum Ausfälle.
Schmalblättrige __ Rohrkolben und __ Froschlöffel sind die Pestilenz und wuchern ohne Ende.

Ansonsten:
-__ Lilien
-__ Fieberklee
-Igelkraut
-__ Schwanenblume
-__ Pfeilkraut
-__ Sumpfdotterblume
-Dost
-__ Gilbweiderich
-__ Blutweiderich

problemlos.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

__ Lilien im Ufergraben. Nasse Böden finden diese __ Zwiebelpflanzen doch zum, selbst dauerfeuchte Böden vertragen nur wenige Lilienarten (z.B die nordamerikanische Pantherlilie (Lilium pardalinum)

MfG Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2016)

Die wachsen sogar im nährstoffarmen Lehmsand im Teich in ca. 15cm Wassertiefe und blühen auch.
Da wohnt die NG- Sumpfiris 15330
 
Und im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben 
NG 15474 __ Iris Black Samecock
NG 15327 __ Schwertlilie weiß
15746 Iris Laerig
 

Ich kann als Laie nicht __ Lilien von __ Schwertlilien von Iris unterscheiden.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwertlilien
mal ein paar Bilder von der Blütezeit:


----------

